# Rainbos on the Frio River today..



## jasonp (Jun 27, 2007)

Had a blast..








Jason


----------



## SaltwaterSoul1247 (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice!!!!


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

OH man very nice! Lets see it takes me 3 hours to San Antonio so I can be there in like 4 hours depending on where. Great catch!


----------



## jasonp (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks,..Garner...there's a plethora still swimming there.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

you might consider taking a road trip to Chalk Bluff - between Uvalde and Camp Wood on Hwy 55.
http://blogs.mysanantonio.com/weblogs/outdoors/2010/01/record-rainbows.html


----------



## funrivers (Jul 2, 2008)

Love it..


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice headless rainbows.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Can't you catch em headless at HEB!


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

Great job!! I would love to figure out where and how to catch those puppies!


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

LOL! great job!


Gofish2day said:


> Can't you catch em headless at HEB!


----------



## jasonp (Jun 27, 2007)

SaltH2oAssassin said:


> Nice headless rainbows.


They stock them headless to make it more sporting to catch them  How many headless trout have you caught? Thats what I thought...It takes SKILL!


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Looks like considerable meat was wasted in the shoulders by cutting off the heads.

Usually freshwater trout that size are cooked with their heads on. I'm just sayin'.

What is the daily bag limit on those? Five?


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Sean Hoffmann said:


> Looks like considerable meat was wasted in the shoulders by cutting off the heads.
> 
> Usually freshwater trout that size are cooked with their heads on. I'm just sayin'.
> 
> What is the daily bag limit on those? Five?


Nice job!

Here's your sign!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice looking bows...and talk about good eating. Fresh rainbows are right up there with the best of 'em.


----------



## jasonp (Jun 27, 2007)

Sean Hoffmann said:


> Looks like considerable meat was wasted in the shoulders by cutting off the heads.
> 
> Usually freshwater trout that size are cooked with their heads on. I'm just sayin'.
> 
> What is the daily bag limit on those? Five?


Well Sean, I called you to come clean'em for me but you wouldn't answer but I saved the heads for you. So if you come by I'll feed you fish heads....

According to the park ranger, no limit. If it makes you feel better, I threw back twice as many.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

When i lived up there we didn't have rainbow's in the frio....but when we moved to kerrville it was on...............nice haul


----------



## mike1970lee (Jan 19, 2009)

what bait is used, and are they all over the frio or just in that damed up area at the park. also is the bite good in the summer.


----------



## jasonp (Jun 27, 2007)

mike1970lee said:


> what bait is used, and are they all over the frio or just in that damed up area at the park. also is the bite good in the summer.


Unfortunately guys, it's just a seasonal stocking done by TP&WL in the Nueces at Chalk Bluff, the Frio at Garner SP and the Sabinal River at Utopia. About mid spring the water gets too hot (even in the frio according to TP&WL Biologists) and if they haven't been caught, they die off. There should be some left at Garner but more in the Sabinal. So go get you some scrumptious shoulder meat before it's too late :spineyes:


----------



## jasonp (Jun 27, 2007)

mike1970lee said:


> what bait is used, and are they all over the frio or just in that damed up area at the park. also is the bite good in the summer.


People were catching them on just about anything from corn to spinners..


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

ditto on the corn. i didn't know they were stocking them that far west.We used to take the kido to besucher state park and catch a whole mess of them tastie trout.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

jasonp said:


> According to the park ranger, no limit.


He lied to you.

Looks like you got a couple decent sized ones.


----------



## jasonp (Jun 27, 2007)

Lunkerman said:


> He lied to you.
> 
> Looks like you got a couple decent sized ones.


Actually they were all pretty small; I don' thinkn any reached a pound. If the limit is five as another poster said, we're still ok (wife and two daughters). The biggest one's were released by TP&WL over by Chalk bluff. There were several 5 pounders and some 6 pounders caught. I heard they caught a state record but they fly fishing groups are contesting it because it was such a recent release.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

jasonp said:


> Actually they were all pretty small; I don' thinkn any reached a pound. If the limit is five as another poster said, we're still ok (wife and two daughters). The biggest one's were released by TP&WL over by Chalk bluff. There were several 5 pounders and some 6 pounders caught. I heard they caught a state record but they fly fishing groups are contesting it because it was such a recent release.


I heard about those big girls that came out of Chalk Bluff, up around 8lbs. I think for the biggest. I could care less about the record books, but an 8lb rainbow has got to be fun to catch just released or not. My PB is 3.5lber caught down on the guadalupe & it put up a good battle for a fish that size, it shot out of the water about 3' when I set the hook.


----------

